# Tivo Desktop 2.3 - TivoServer.exe Errors



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

TiVo Desktop 2.3 Problems... I setup a transfer series which started this stream of Tivo pop-up error messages. I receive two different pop-up error messages that keep repeating. First come the *An internal error has occurred - Acess Violation at address 400058F3 in module rtl60.bpl. Read Address 0000251D(Delphi)*. Then it is followed by repetitive popups *TiVoServer.exe - Abnormal Program Termination*....over and over with that lovely windows critical stop sound. Any advice?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I got it once. I rebooted and everything has worked fine since then


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I uninstalled Desktop 2.3, rebooted, stopped all apps including VirusScan and reinstalled the desktop software. I enabled logging for TivoServer.exe and rebooted. Added a series download for a series I had never downloaded. I am still receiving the *TiVoServer.exe - Abnormal Program Termination *. The log does not show anything that looks like an error but it has these everytime I get the popup error:


> Info |Objects |TivoAutoTransf|10:18:25 PM|0EF4 |MachineNameCache created.
> Info |Objects |TivoAutoTransf|10:18:26 PM|0EF4 |MachineNameCache destroyed.
> Info |Objects |TivoAutoTransf|10:18:26 PM|0EF4 |MachineNameCache created.
> Info |Objects |TivoAutoTransf|10:18:27 PM|0EF4 |MachineNameCache destroyed.
> ...


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

The problem is definitely with the new transfer series. I run a single download and it works just fine. When I setup a transfer series for a show that I have one of on Now Playing, I have the problem above. I don't suspect cpu load or memory usage because they are not peaking during the process. Any ideas?


----------



## jek (Jun 23, 2006)

I upgraded from Desktop 2.2 to 2.3Plus last night. The upgrade went smoothly until the end, when the message box "String list does not allow duplicates" appeared. After clicking "OK" and restarting my PC, I got the same message near the end of the Windows XP startup process. and TivoServer.exe did not start. If I try to manually start the server, I get the same "String list does not..." message and the server doesn't run. I haven't found any info on the Tivo website that helps. Has anyone experienced a similar problem?

Thanks.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I was just checking out Tivo's Support - From what I can tell you can't specify a version. The Forum comes back with some hits with the same problem from older versions - Basically a bunch of "me to" and the normal "did you try to reinstall" replys - No official Tivo Support advice reply in their own threads. Tivos knowledge base came up with: 


> Type a question or keywords in the box below.
> *TiVoServer.exe Abnormal Program Termination*
> Advanced search
> 
> ...


Not very helpful, but kind of humorous if you are having a problem and the top recommendation is #1,2,3,4 (oops!)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried clearing the TiVo Desktop cache on your computer? If not go to....

C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache (replace XXXXX with your XP username)

and delete everything in that folder. Then restart TiVoServer

If that doesn't work try this...

Exit the TiVo Desktop. Type ctl-alt-del and bring up the Task Manager. Click on the Processes tab, then click on the Image Name column to alphabetize the list. Find the TiVoTransfer service and kill it.

Go to C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop (Replace the XXXXX with your XP username). Find the TiVoTransfer.dat file and delete it. Restart the TiVo Desktop; that will also restart the TiVoTransfer service.

If that still doesn't work uninstall TiVo Desktop then go to C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop and make sure there is nothing there. If there are any leftover files delete them. Then go to both of the above folders and delete everything there as well. Now reinstall.

Dan


----------



## jek (Jun 23, 2006)

I tried all of your suggestions and still get the "String list does not allow duplicates" message when I try to restart TivoServer . There doesn't seem to be much help available from Tivo on installing the upgrade. Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If this is Windows XP I would try a system restore to before when you installed TD 2.3. Then instead of upgrading, try uninstalling 2.2 completely first. Rebooting. Then installing 2.3.

Dan


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Dan I tried what you recommended and I was still having the same problem. I see where you were going with your recommendations - completely remove Tivo Desktop.

I uninstalled the software, rebooted, with regedit I remove anything that was left behind in the registry, and removed anything in the directory structure that had "tivo" minus my .tivo files. I also run "started" a tool that watches for anything added to boot so I decided to use msconfig to reboot without any of my installed applications. I installed Tivo Desktop 2.3, I let it go into the default directory. Everything started fine added my MAK and everything was running. I added a series transfer for a series that I had one copy of on now playing and confirmed it did not exist in my tivo directory.

Here are the *TiVoServer.exe - Abnormal Program Termination* again! Rebooted with msconfig set to normal to see how everything looks. Watching the task manager I noticed that TivoServer.exe is running around 0 or 12-20% (thats on a 3.2GHz 800MHz bus, 1GB) and my memory peak has not hit half of what is available. Started the desktop and shortly the transfer resumes and chokes up both pop-up error messages again! Another strange thing I noticed is that lsass.exe is now consuming 30-40% of the CPU - most likely unrelated.

I am totally out of ideas at this point. Anyone?


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Called Support. Got a case number and I was told to watch the website for an update.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

I kept getting the abornmal program termination popup. I eventually just killed the auto transfers, and haven't had the error since (I also had tried the clearing the cache solution, to no effect).


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

If you are waiting for an update, download the desktop from http://www.tivo.com/desktop and save it to your PC, right-click, properties, and click the version tab to find out the revision. 2.3.238.301 is what is out there at this time.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jek said:


> I upgraded from Desktop 2.2 to 2.3Plus last night. The upgrade went smoothly until the end, when the message box "String list does not allow duplicates" appeared. After clicking "OK" and restarting my PC, I got the same message near the end of the Windows XP startup process. and TivoServer.exe did not start. If I try to manually start the server, I get the same "String list does not..." message and the server doesn't run. I haven't found any info on the Tivo website that helps. Has anyone experienced a similar problem?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is someone getting that same "String list does not allow duplicates" error.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=305138

Odd.


----------



## WBR (Feb 14, 2004)

jek said:


> I tried all of your suggestions and still get the "String list does not allow duplicates" message when I try to restart TivoServer . There doesn't seem to be much help available from Tivo on installing the upgrade. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm getting the same error.


----------



## brandtg (Jun 3, 2006)

jek said:


> I tried all of your suggestions and still get the "String list does not allow duplicates" message when I try to restart TivoServer . There doesn't seem to be much help available from Tivo on installing the upgrade. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


I had the same problem. This is what I did to correct it. 
Uninstall the tivo desktop
Go to where you installed it originally (In my case is was c:\program Files)
Delete the Tivo folder and, if it exists, the Tivo2 folder.
Reboot
Reinstall the desktop

Works fine for me now

Hope this helps


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Here is an error I received when attempting to transfer and convert 50 30-min shows. Manually selected, because of the problem in the original post.



> TivoDesktop.exe
> 
> Assertion Failed: (errPtr->ERRcInitDtc >= varType ->tpClass.tpcDtorCount) || flags, file xx.cpp, line 3111


AND.... Not Responding. I have had logging turned on 

I hope they have an updated 2.3 desktop sometime in the near future.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

miller890 said:


> Watching the task manager I noticed that TivoServer.exe is running around 0 or 12-20% (thats on a 3.2GHz 800MHz bus, 1GB) and my memory peak has not hit half of what is available. Started the desktop and shortly the transfer resumes and chokes up both pop-up error messages again! Another strange thing I noticed is that lsass.exe is now consuming 30-40% of the CPU - most likely unrelated.


I found this thread while researching my problems with Desktop 2.3. 
I am seeing similar symptom with the TivoServer.exe. 
I guess I will continue with my diagnostics & research a bit more before I start taking more actions.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

miller890 said:


> Called Support. Got a case number and I was told to watch the website for an update.


I believed the Tivo support person who told me there would be an updated TivoDesktop2.3 that would solve my problem very soon. They told me what I wanted to hear and I was happy; I even purchased the plus version of this software after that! Support told me there were others experiencing the same problem and keep an eye on the web site for an update. It has been over a month and no update...I just downloaded the version and it is still 2.3.238.301.  Nice Job.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 15, 2003)

Tivo Server was performing an "abnormal program termination" every 30 minutes to an hour. I found this yesterday and, after replacing the borlndmm.dll, it seems to have resolved my problem.

Hope it helps some of you:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10257167

Sorry, can't post a URL.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Just a heads up for everyone, there is an updated version of Desktop coming that should take care of the crashes some of you have seen.

It'll be Version 2.3a, and it will be out very soon (days, not weeks...and maybe even hours, not days). 

Thanks for the detailed reports here, this kind of information is useful.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> It'll be Version 2.3a, and it will be out very soon (days, not weeks...and maybe even hours, not days).


Tivo Desktop link seems to be down. Maybe the update is being posted now...


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

yukit said:


> Tivo Desktop link seems to be down. Maybe the update is being posted now...


Current message is :

Active Server Pages error 'ASP 0126'

Include file not found

/4.9.4.1-2.asp, line 131

The include file 'inc/4.9.4.1.inc' was not found.

When trying to access TiVoDesktop on TiVo.com

-Roll


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

yukit said:


> Tivo Desktop link seems to be down. Maybe the update is being posted now...


It's been working fine for me all day...is it still a problem for you guys?

Pony


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> It's been working fine for me all day...is it still a problem for you guys?
> 
> Pony


It wasn't working this morning. It is now. I just downloaded it.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

TivoDesktop 2.3a is now available.

However, I am still having problems downloading from a Tivo to MCE PC.

I think the symptom is basically the same as 2.3.
I start a transfer, it would seem to work for the first 5-10 secs (up to 1MB in the file size) then the transfer is interrupted. The status message is:
*"The transfer is not making progress"*
but it does make some progress (~400MB in 3 days)

I am not quite sure why this started happening. I don't think it is a network problem. I have disabled Windows firewall, but that did not change.
It could be another program/service affecting TivoDesktop, who knows what it could be.

Downloading a program from one Tivo to another Tivo on the same network is fast enough that I can watch the show in real-time.

My workaround is to use TivoDesktop on my laptop, then copy the files to the MCE PC. AT least this works.


----------



## cuica (Nov 29, 2005)

I am getting the follow error "Parameter not found" when I am trying to install the tivo desktop 2.3.

I have tryed everything. I called also to support and they told me this could be a problem with me OS and suggest me to call the pc manufacture.

Any idea on how to resolve this.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

cuica said:


> I am getting the follow error "Parameter not found" when I am trying to install the tivo desktop 2.3.


What are you using as your TiVo Recordings folder? IIRC, TiVoDesktop won't let you use the root folder of a drive as the default location (i.e, D:\) it has to be a folder (like D:\My TiVo Recordings).

The installer won't stop you from picking the root of a drive, but when the software tries to start up you might see that "parameter not found" message.

I eventually gave up and started using the default My TiVo Recordings folder, so it's been a while since I've seen this.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

brandtg said:


> I had the same problem. This is what I did to correct it.
> Uninstall the tivo desktop
> Go to where you installed it originally (In my case is was c:\program Files)
> Delete the Tivo folder and, if it exists, the Tivo2 folder.
> ...


The above fix worked for me (I skipped the reboot).

I experienced the "String list does not allow duplicates" after installing the current version (2.3a?) as of this date of TivoToGo on a machine that had had an ancient previous version.

Before deleting the Tivo application folder I noted there were dlls still there after the uninstall.


----------



## faxmaster (Mar 4, 2003)

windracer said:


> What are you using as your TiVo Recordings folder? IIRC, TiVoDesktop won't let you use the root folder of a drive as the default location (i.e, D:\) it has to be a folder (like D:\My TiVo Recordings).
> 
> The installer won't stop you from picking the root of a drive, but when the software tries to start up you might see that "parameter not found" message.


I was getting a "the parameter is incorrect" message. Using a subfolder as suggested above fixed it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet. Glad I could help out.


----------



## acorn5 (Feb 7, 2007)

Justin Thyme said:


> The above fix worked for me (I skipped the reboot).
> 
> I experienced the "String list does not allow duplicates" after installing the current version (2.3a?) as of this date of TivoToGo on a machine that had had an ancient previous version.
> 
> Before deleting the Tivo application folder I noted there were dlls still there after the uninstall.


I also experienced the "String list does not allow duplicates" while installing the current version (2.3a) of Tivo Desktop on a machine that had several previous versions.

Before deleting the Tivo application folder I noted there were dlls still there after the uninstall. One dated back to 2002.

I deleted C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop folder.

I deleted C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop folder. (replace XXXXX with your XP username)

I also deleted the TiVo Common Files on my computer.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Tivo Shared 
There were 3 subdirectories listed. \Beacon \Direct Show \Transfer

Combing all these steps I was finally able to successfully install the Tivo Desktop.


----------

